

MIT Student-designed CNC mill you can build for less than $100 - candeira
http://makeyourbot.org/

======
jurjenh
Nice. I've also found <http://buildyourcnc.com> quite useful, but am still to
actually get around to making one for myself... kinda is a luxury when I use a
Biesse Rover at work almost everyday and am responsible for the programming /
maintenance of it, and seem to have a never-ending list of things that need to
be done...

~~~
vessenes
I couldn't tell from the site if the machine could be used for machining
something other than circuit boards; you seem to have experience here, can you
comment about it? I would certainly love to have one of these guys in my shop.
Just don't need circuit boards cut.

~~~
Keyframe
You can cut a lot of stuff with 3-axis gantry machine. I use it to cut
spearguns of my own design for example, It's a bit tricky to make a precise
machine with a lot of Z-depth though, but you can turn around the material and
mill from both sides (double the depth in that case). Pretty much anything can
be done on that machine. In hindsight, I should have maybe gone with a fourth
axis too (rotational) since that would suit me more in this case.

------
Keyframe
I built a CNC 1.7m x 1.3m with 800+ IPS for ~2000$ - with a lot of googling
and persistence. Ping me if you want to build your own, I'll give you details,
it's really not that hard at all.

~~~
gregpilling
Do you have details posted somewhere? I would love to see them.

~~~
Keyframe
No, nothing online. It's a standard gantry 3-axis mill though. Pretty much all
info to build your own is here: <http://buildyourcnc.com/> I wish I found that
info before!

------
ars
I wonder if you can also use this framework to include a 3-D printer.

It's the same XYZ axis control, I think all you would need is a different
head. You may be able to even mount both heads at once, offset from each
other.

------
Concours
This is relly nice, I've just found one of the main projects I'll accomplish
with my kids one of these days.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
That's why its great to have kids; you can do projects you would be a little
embarrassed to do for yourself!

{ guy with an airsoft guard tower, trebuchet and monkey bridge }

